# Your favorite place to vacation "out West"



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Given how there are members all across the U.S., I was curious what places you would recommend to visit out West.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

The only place I've been out of state was Florida when I was a kindergardener! :doh: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: Other than like MI.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Seattle is a nice place to visit if you want to go really far west! :greengrin: I love Colorado, around Durango, Estes Park, Colorado Springs and the little historical town of Silverton is great! Northern Arizona is wonderful, around Flagstaff, Sedona, Oak Creek Canyon....and the almighty Grand Canyon! Just a few places I love!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

the great North west!

Washington, Oregon and Northern California are my favorites...or really North west like Canada and Alaska :wink:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I use to live in Wyoming and we would go to Devil's tower and hike once a week.LOVE LOVE hiking out west.Also the black hills there was a water fall we would go and hike around there.If you like scenery,hiking,canoeing,horseback riding I would recommend Wyoming or the surounding states.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Colorado. We have the Air Force Academy, Pikes Peak, Aspen where all the celebs have houses. It is just beautiful.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas. Hubby had Wyoming and Colorado in his mind, so it was good to hear those mentioned. He had a friend who worked near Jackson Hole and he told us it was beautiful in that area. We've never been out west, so it is hard trying to pick THE place to visit


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Estes Park in CO is really pretty!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

san diego! lol


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Yep, don't forget San Diego. We have the SD Zoo (huge, huge, huge), Seaworld, the ocean, disneyland 90 minutes north...Tijuana 15 mins sought... and of course, really nice goat people!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I loved Glacier park in Montana... and then Yellowstone in Wyoming... but my favorite "little town" was Jackson Hole Wyoming. My husband and I had a great time there and the Tetons are gorgeous. When my husband retires in 12 years (yes, I'm on a countdown! LOL) we will be moving to Idaho. :drool: Until then I'm in California DREAMING of my escape. LOL

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

You could visit me! I'm near Sedona and Flagstaff...


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I liked visiting Yellowstone National Park,and Montana and Oregon were pretty to.  Haven't got to see Colorado yet though,and I'd also like to make a trip to Texas.


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

The Grand Tetons, WY and Sedona, AZ and Death Valley in the winter.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

It really depends on what tyoure into. If youre looking for beaches little towns full of shops along the water and historical sites i highly reccomend whidbey and the surrounding areas. Seattle has the pike place market which is a blast. We have miles of beaches here. And everytime i go i see a bald eagle or two. We have a lot od whales the come through here. We have several old military forts that are tons of fun to explore. as well as old cemetarys. hiking trails galore. We have fresh water lakes you can boat on as well as fish and swim. All kinds of camping spots on and off the beach. 
I absolutly love it here as you can see.
beth


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

The Grand Teton Mountains! Hiking around Jenny Lake, looking at the wildlife, horseback riding in the mountains...a GREAT vacation! We stayed in a little place called Teton Village...would highly recommend and want to go back.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

I have no idea how I'll pick, but I really appreciated some of the specifics many of you shared. It gives me something to research and helps me to narrow things down a bit.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I love Seattle. But that may be a long haul for you I dont know where you live. I have cousins in Denver and they love it so that might be a good place too.


----------

